# biopsy experience



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

i came thru my biopsy.
i would not say it was a piece of cake.
they only used an ethyl chloride spray to numb my neck before each needle puncture.
i felt every movement, pinching, twisting and pulling out.
he did 6 punctures on 4 nodules, 2 on each lobe.
one they said was cystic.
two were ones with 'possible microcalcinations'
and the 4th of the 4 big ones.
the smallest one was a 7mm one, and 8mm, 9mm and the cyst was 10.3mm
i find out next thursday as they send the samples off to a lab in california for examination. my dr claims they are very thorough at that lab.

he looked at my neck and asked if i had skin reactions before as my neck was angry red. it felt raw and was seeping a little bit of blood when i wiped the jelly off. they did not have an ice pack. i had to wait for my ride for over an hour. i finally bought a coke out of the machine and held it against my neck. did i get stares for that from others in the lobby!!!
got home, took my noon meds, ate granola bar, took a naproxen and a darvocet and collapsed with my ice pack for two hours. (i kept the dry ice packs from my nebulizer meds and they last for hours!) i then got up and made some ramen noodles in milk and Parmesan (i don't use the seasoning pack!) and sat up the rest of the evening, alternating icing my neck and not. sometimes it felt really big and stiff. i didn't sleep a lot, but i would close my eyes for a few minutes now and then. i finally collapsed back into bed at midnight after taking my vitamins.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Wow, sounds like a fun time. I can't believe they didn't even have a friggin' ice pack. And they really shouldn't just leave you to scatter your blood around the lobby. They couldn't even provide you with a Band-aid? Strikes me as pretty unprofessional, on top of being a potential health risk and liability. (Not saying you have anything, but nowadays you treat _everyone_ like they do just to be safe.)

I hope you're feeling better today! hugs6


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

i got a bandaid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gelf said:


> i came thru my biopsy.
> i would not say it was a piece of cake.
> they only used an ethyl chloride spray to numb my neck before each needle puncture.
> i felt every movement, pinching, twisting and pulling out.
> ...


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; you had a really rough time of it. I know you were very glad to get home.

Keep that ice handy; as you already know, it works wonders.

What a smart lady you are to throw out or discard the seasoning pack. Nothing but MSG and other bad bad chemicals.

Let us know as soon as you know. Keeping fingers crossed for you and sending a few prayers as well.

No hugs around the neck for you!


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

yep i will.

i treated myself last night. i made a homemade slushie/shake to sip on. a dixie cup of vanilla icecream, 2% milk, ice, splash of vanilla extract, a sprinkleof chicory coffe and a squirt of chocoalate syrup. it tasted so gooooood and the coldness on the back of my throat helped too!


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

the bone weariness concerned me some, but i perked up this morning.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gelf said:


> yep i will.
> 
> i treated myself last night. i made a homemade slushie/shake to sip on. a dixie cup of vanilla icecream, 2% milk, ice, splash of vanilla extract, a sprinkleof chicory coffe and a squirt of chocoalate syrup. it tasted so gooooood and the coldness on the back of my throat helped too!


Oh, that slushie sounds so heavenly. Do a repeat performance! Ha, haa!!!

Good thinking; attack the pain from the inside too!

How do you feel today? Beat up and battered? Do you have bruises?


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

no visible bruises, but it is tender.
i have moments of where i want to fall asleep. been keeping myself busy so i don't do that here at work.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gelf said:


> no visible bruises, but it is tender.
> i have moments of where i want to fall asleep. been keeping myself busy so i don't do that here at work.


The weekend is almost here; does that mean you can crash and burn? I hope so!


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

yep. we've got some fun things planned. there's an opening at the art gallery near us tonight and tomorrow our friend's band has a cd release party.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gelf said:


> yep. we've got some fun things planned. there's an opening at the art gallery near us tonight and tomorrow our friend's band has a cd release party.


Hope you feel up to it; don't over do. But..................it does sound like a fun line-up and "happy" is in! No matter how sick we are, doing positive things makes us feel better.


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

saturday was fun. did everything we planned on doing.
sunday was ok. i did run 101 fever after doing my nebulizer.
this morning i woke up feeling a little off. i've got a bruise now on my collar bone area just off the side of biopsy sites (left side). and my thyroid feels like i've got a rubber band across it. strange feeling.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gelf said:


> saturday was fun. did everything we planned on doing.
> sunday was ok. i did run 101 fever after doing my nebulizer.
> this morning i woke up feeling a little off. i've got a bruise now on my collar bone area just off the side of biopsy sites (left side). and my thyroid feels like i've got a rubber band across it. strange feeling.


The thyroid gland is likely to temporarily react w/inflamation. After all, it was turned into a pincushion.

Is your fever gone; temp back to normal?


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

yeah, it was normal by the time i had my vitamins and lipitor routine before bed. (no i don't take the lipitor with the vitamins. i try for an hour later, but sometimes i can't keep awake long enough for that).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gelf said:


> yeah, it was normal by the time i had my vitamins and lipitor routine before bed. (no i don't take the lipitor with the vitamins. i try for an hour later, but sometimes i can't keep awake long enough for that).


I am glad to hear that the fever has abated. When will the results be in; this Weds. did you say?


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

thursday. i problaby won't be online after the appt because i'm taking a long weekend (mostly sleep!!!) so i'll let you know what the diagnosis is on tuesday the 5th.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gelf said:


> thursday. i problaby won't be online after the appt because i'm taking a long weekend (mostly sleep!!!) so i'll let you know what the diagnosis is on tuesday the 5th.


You need the rest and I shall wait w/bated breath!! ROLF!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Oh you poor thing, I am so sorry this was such an impersonal experience. Darn medical people...I wish they would show a little caring. I hope you'll have some answers soon. Hugs.


----------

